# Moving to Montreal - salary?



## Rockoshamoni (Dec 20, 2008)

Dear ALL,
I am currently exploring an option to work in Montreal and during my research I am more and more enthusiastic. Could you please advise if a salary of CAD75K before tax is sufficient for a single person in Montreal? As to my living quality expectation, I would want to be able to afford a 3 1/2 flat in the city centre, a car and the one or other trip back to my hometown in Germany. 
Many thanks!


----------



## rigey6 (Feb 1, 2009)

In case you haven't already found the answer to this question, $75K is more that enough for a single person in Montreal. In fact, 2 people could live on that salary, in the right neighbourhood! And if you live in the city centre, you won't really need a car (unless, of course, your workplace is outside the city) -- the public transport system makes it easy to get around by metro, train and bus.


----------

